# Nashville, TN source of fresh green tripe



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Just a post for the people in the Nashville area in regard to the availibility of fresh green tripe. I have also emailed the SCH club contacts. We are currently using it and it is GREAT!. This is fresh from a USDA certified and inspected source. No diluting, no bleaching. Just tripe. Best sources for protein and enzymes. We bought and have it in the garage freezer, thaw out and then scoop out for each dog. It is ground - so, much easier to handle. No cutting. I am getting the next order for the dogs....

Candy is located by MTSU and does working dogs in agility. She has border collies and pyrenees. She is the email that is cc'd on the address list. You can contact her directly.

Her email is [email protected] 

Green tripe comes ground in 5 lb bags @ $1.75/lb. 

If you get 200 lbs, it is $1.50/lb. It is very good, consistent quality. Locally raised, grass-fed, USDA inspected beef. 

She can get really good beef blend in 2 lb chubs $1.50/lb. . Both products are excellent. 

She can get marrow bones too 

Pick up is in Murfreesboro. 

Thanks!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Man, I want to try some for the Paq but I can't quite justify that kind of drive. Does she ship? (That would be expensive but.....)


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Not yet, but looking into it. I will post wehn she starts shipping.

Do you have a buther shop that cracks their own beef? They might be able to hook you up with someone.

The dogs loved it and it is very easy; she froze it before I picked it up. We have a med freezer and small fridge in the garage. Full of tripe, chicken quarters, liver, gizzards and hearts right now.


----------



## TNGSD (Feb 15, 2008)

Thanks Sue! I was wondering where you get it from! Are you going to the Wilson Co. fair? Haley might enter Radar for the puppy conformation (but he's kinda wild!) or she might enter obedience with Cosmo (Cosmo knows what to do but Haley has never even seen an AKC ob show)! We just took Radar to the Providence Panara Bread to eat on the patio and of course to Pet Smart. I will email Candy today!


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

I went to the Agility trials at MTSU the other week to pick it up (and ran into Wanda!). I did email all the SCH club contacts; hopefully, they will forward to the club members. But, knew some people from Nashville were on here.


----------



## JanH (Jan 21, 2007)

Is there anyone in AL willing to split fuel? If there's a few interested I am willing to drive to Nashville...have a small van so not a problem with that. If there's anyone interested in splitting an order who can get to me (or is along the way) ??


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Jan,

Candy is near MTSU, off of 24, Below (Southeast) of Nashville.

You can also ask her of any contacts. There are people in Chatt, Knoxville, and GA that order (I think)


----------



## JanH (Jan 21, 2007)

Right - but I'm about 3 hours from there in NW Alabama...can easily go down I65 to Cullman and west if anyone is near that route and interested...or across to Florence and south. Just a thought.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Is there anyway that this can be shipped frozen? I get my tripe from Ohio to Michigan and it is in a taped styrofoam cooler that I pay to return($5). It stays frozen (50#@10# tubes) and is shipped UPS. I would love to have another source for tripe!


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

She has not started yet. Trying to build up in this area. We just picked up 50 lbs for the dogs.

I will let you know when she does.


----------



## Catahoula12 (Oct 24, 2013)

*This source still available in Nashville?*



Smithie86 said:


> Just a post for the people in the Nashville area in regard to the availibility of fresh green tripe. I have also emailed the SCH club contacts. We are currently using it and it is GREAT!. This is fresh from a USDA certified and inspected source. No diluting, no bleaching. Just tripe. Best sources for protein and enzymes. We bought and have it in the garage freezer, thaw out and then scoop out for each dog. It is ground - so, much easier to handle. No cutting. I am getting the next order for the dogs....
> 
> Candy is located by MTSU and does working dogs in agility. She has border collies and pyrenees. She is the email that is cc'd on the address list. You can contact her directly.
> 
> ...



I live in Nashville and have been in search for a local source of green tripe. I was so excited to find this information. I noticed that this post is from 2008. Do you know if Candy is still supplying ground frozen tripe? Many thanks in advance for your reply!


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Try and email her at the email listed above.


----------

